
Computer Paints Next Rembrandt [video] - michaelmachine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuygOYZ1Ngo
======
bediger4000
I was a little disappointed in this. In his strange little book "Imaginary
Magnitude", Stanislaw Lem imagined an entire branch of literature,
"bitistics". This is the literature produced by AIs, essentially. The first
such work is "The Girl", Dostoevsky's final work that was never actually
written.

I wanted MSFT's computer to do the same thing that Lem's bitistic writers did:
visual the entire corpus of some artist's work, and "fill in the holes" with
material that the artist never actually completed.

But alas, MSFT did some of the usual statistical jiggery pokey and decided on
a white guy with big pores and a hat, wearing a ruffled collar. Then, they got
some other tools to make the painting. Maybe Rembrandt would have painted it,
maybe not. We won't know until AI is as good as Lem posited it could get.

